# Split Jaw Rail Clamps



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Did some track inspection today in hopes of running sans snow sometime soon. I found 1 rail joint separated by nearly 1/4", and another that was actually fully disengaged on one side. These clamps have been in place for exactly 12 years now. They have never been re-tightened or touched since the day they were installed. I guess the hot/cold cycles finally caught up with a f







ew. Not [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

12 yrs not to bad at all. I also use splitjaw clamps and have not any problems with them but ours have only been in 5 yrs.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in southwestern Ontario where temperatures fluctuate quite a bit over the winter. I go around once the weather breaks and re-tighten them. Quite a few do come loose. Dennis


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

I was thinking about why these clamps might come loose, and I jsut realized, is it because the track moves side to side trough the seasons due to expansion? If so, I think taking a scarp 2X4, screwing tht track down only at the joinst, then ballasting around it might be better? I'm trying to figure out a good, modified track laying technique. Any comments or questions?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By jjwtrainman on 21 Feb 2012 11:42 AM 
I was thinking about why these clamps might come loose, and I jsut realized, is it because the track moves side to side trough the seasons due to expansion? If so, I think taking a scarp 2X4, screwing tht track down only at the joinst, then ballasting around it might be better? I'm trying to figure out a good, modified track laying technique. Any comments or questions? 
Your 2X4's will probably rot in the ground before the screws come loose. 12 years for me.


----------

